# kde, i post precedenti sono un errore mio(xorg-x11)

## jigi

ciao

quando ho dato "emerge xorg-x11" , mi ha cercati il file "j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip (zip?)

non avendo una connessione internet ogni volta devo scaricare il file che mi viene cercato con xp

lo scaricato e lo copiato in /usr/portage/distfiles ma lanciando ancora "emerge xorg-x11" mi dice che il formato non è riconosciuto

devo ricrearlo con winrar con un altra estensione o si puo aggirare il problema

ciaoLast edited by jigi on Mon Jun 19, 2006 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## diego_82

 *jigi wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> quando ho dato "emerge xorg-x11" , mi ha cercati il file "j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip (zip?)

 

Eh? Cosa ti serve java???

 *jigi wrote:*   

> non avendo una connessione internet ogni volta devo scaricare il file che mi viene cercato con xp
> 
> [CUT]ciao

 

ma cosa vuoi dire, che non ti funziona la connessione su xp o non hai proprio connessione?

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> Eh? Cosa ti serve java??? 
> 
> 

 

vorrei saperlo anchio ma lo richiede xorg

 *Quote:*   

> ma cosa vuoi dire, che non ti funziona la connessione su xp o non hai proprio connessione? 

 

vuol dire che io gentoo lo installato su un hard disk a parte. e quindi quando devo collegarmi ad internet uso xp che è su un altro hd

la connessione poi è tramite gprs, cosa che mi hanno detto gentto (forse) non è supportata

comunque la domanda era solo rivolta per sapere se potevo aggirare questo problema

visto che il 2° cd, quello dei packages, è , secondo me obsoleto

c'è tra di voi un anima gentile che mi fa una copia di gentoo 2006 completa di packages, visto che non posso scaricarmela.

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

fatti stampare il tree delle dipendenze. x11 non deve richiedere java. c'è qualcos'altro che lo richiede

----------

## Luca89

 *jigi wrote:*   

> vorrei saperlo anchio ma lo richiede xorg

 

Hai per caso la flag use doc abilitata? Posta un emerge -pvt xorg-x11 per vedere meglio la lista delle dipendenze.

 *Quote:*   

> vuol dire che io gentoo lo installato su un hard disk a parte. e quindi quando devo collegarmi ad internet uso xp che ï¿½ su un altro hd
> 
> la connessione poi ï¿½ tramite gprs, cosa che mi hanno detto gentto (forse) non ï¿½ supportata

 

Se Ã¨ supportata da linux la supporterÃ  anche Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> comunque la domanda era solo rivolta per sapere se potevo aggirare questo problema
> 
> visto che il 2ï¿½ cd, quello dei packages, ï¿½ , secondo me obsoleto

 

Esatto, Ã¨ deprecato, i pacchetti vengono (o dovrebbero) essere generati dal livecd grafico.

 *Quote:*   

> c'ï¿½ tra di voi un anima gentile che mi fa una copia di gentoo 2006 completa di packages, visto che non posso scaricarmela.
> 
> ciao

 

In che senso?

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> fatti stampare il tree delle dipendenze. x11 

 

scusa ma non so come fare

scusa dimenticavo: livecd 2005.1 - 2 cd - install e packages

e poi faccio tante domande cosi poiche dopo devo satccare questo hd per inserire l'altro e fare le modifiche

quando saro appena sufficentemente pratico installero gentoo su un hd con xp

anche se sara sempre una rottura poiche due system non girano assieme

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

man emerge, oppure se preferisci emerge --help

riportano il parametro -t, o se preferisci --tree

----------

## jigi

fatto emerge -t xorg-x11

that the package  i wold emerge in reverse order:

" build  N  ] media-libs/glide/-v3-3.10-r4

  build  R  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

"

significa che non li ho oppure che devo dare un comando diverso

----------

## .:chrome:.

N vuol dire che lo installa ex-novo

R vuol dire che ricompila

comuque qui non compare affatto java, diversamente a quanto dicevi

metti il -t alla riga che hai usato prima   :Confused: 

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> comuque qui non compare affatto java, diversamente a quanto dicevi 

 

ti giuro che mi ha chiesto questo file

 *Quote:*   

> metti il -t alla riga che hai usato prima

  ossia emerge -t xorg-x11, non penso poiche mi risponde quello che ho postato

emerge x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

emerge media-libs/glide-v3-3.10-r4

dipendencies: !!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2) (try adding '=')" exceptions

                     !!! "Specific key requires an operator (emerge x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2) (try adding '=')" exceptions

scusa ma se puoi spiegarmelo un po meglio magari...., sono alle prime armi con linu7x/gentoo e voglio capire bene che c'è da fare

grazie ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

non c'è molto da spiegare.

 *Quote:*   

> Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2) (try adding '=')

 

basta tradurre. devi mettere un = davanti al pacchetto

scusa eh, ma perché non leggi la man di emerge? a me hanno sempre detto di leggere le man, prima di fare domande

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> scusa eh, ma perchï¿½ non leggi la man di emerge? a me hanno sempre detto di leggere le man, prima di fare domande

 

quoto, inoltre se puÃ² essere utile, segnalo questa guida che ho tradotto recentemente e che spiega molto bene come usare il comando man.

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> basta tradurre. devi mettere un = davanti al pacchetto 

 

ossia emerge =xorg-x11, giusto

ris.: cerca di scaricare il file: X11R6.8.2-src.tar.bz2 da internet oppure da /usr/portage/distfiles

io lo scaricato e memorizzato nella directory giusta, /usr/portage/distfile

ma non so perchè non lo vede

poi per cortesia vi potreste spiegare in una maniera un po' più ____bassa cosi anchio capisco qualcosa, sto cercando di imparare

x luca89

carissimo sicuramente per te o qualcunaltro saranno state semplici da fare e decifrare

inoltre ho notato che se segui le guide poi devi decidere tu cosa fare in base alla tua macchina, cio vuol dire che chi ha fatto le guide sicuramente ha fatto un lavoro ECCELLENTE, ma pochi hanno il sistema o la macchina che combaciano con le linee guida

con questo, senza offesa o altro verso qualcuno, voglio dire che se, per esempio il sottoscritto vuole imparare ad usare linux, logicamente si leggera le guide, ma per capire meglio avrebbe bisogno di spiegazioni piu dettagliate

ciao

----------

## jigi

chiedo scusa a tutti per l'errore

comunque resta valido:

[quote]quando ho dato "emerge kde" , mi ha cercati il file "j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip (zip?) 

non avendo una connessione internet ogni volta devo scaricare il file che mi viene cercato con xp 

lo scaricato e lo copiato in /usr/portage/distfiles ma lanciando ancora "emerge kde" mi dice che il formato non è riconosciuto 

devo ricrearlo con winrar con un altra estensione o si puo aggirare il problema 

per quanto riguarda xorg

il file X11R6.8.2-src.tar.bz2 è nella dir /usr/portage/distfiles

ma non lo accetta

----------

## jigi

thewally ha scritto

 *Quote:*   

> Devi esplicitare che vuoi utilizzare "anche i pacchetti" o "solo i pacchetti", 

 

ok, ma il mo ingles è un po scarso e faccio fatica a capire man emerge

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre, devi essere sicuro di star utilizzando una versione di portage che contenga gli ebuild, della versione giusta, dei pacchetti che stai installando. 

 

i cd in mio possesso sono della versione livecd-2005.1-x86

e presumo che chi me li ha mandati abbia incluso tutto ma ho dei dubbi

 *Quote:*   

> jigi ha scritto: 
> 
> i comandi x kde sono giusti 
> 
> Assolutamente NO

 

io ho seguito le istruzioni del manuale d'installazione per la versione che ho

 *Quote:*   

> Hai un po' le idee confuse su gentoo, e su GNU/Linux in generale

 

hai ragione mi sto avvicinando adesso a linux, e per imparare non ci vuole un attimo

ciao

----------

## thewally

 *jigi wrote:*   

> thewally ha scritto
> 
>  *Quote:*   Devi esplicitare che vuoi utilizzare "anche i pacchetti" o "solo i pacchetti",  
> 
> ok, ma il mo ingles è un po scarso e faccio fatica a capire man emerge
> ...

 

Allora, decontestualizzare un discorso, crea molte incomprensioni.

Messa così sembra che io ti abbia riproverato (per essere fini), senza cercare minimamente di aiutarti. 

Oltretutto questo sembra un merge fatto da un utente che non è un mod.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cercherò di non arrabbiarmi.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se vuoi le man-pages in italiano, questo potrebbe aiutarti:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467143-highlight-localizzazione.html

Se ti serve sapere come si utilizza emerge:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml?catid=gentoo

Aggiungerei anche ulteriori letture utili/necessarie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133913

E con questo, gli strumenti gli hai proprio tutti   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *jigi wrote:*   

> x luca89
> 
> carissimo sicuramente per te o qualcunaltro saranno state semplici da fare e decifrare
> 
> inoltre ho notato che se segui le guide poi devi decidere tu cosa fare in base alla tua macchina, cio vuol dire che chi ha fatto le guide sicuramente ha fatto un lavoro ECCELLENTE, ma pochi hanno il sistema o la macchina che combaciano con le linee guida
> ...

 

Le spiegazioni piÃ¹ dettagliate te le possiamo dare, perÃ² sarebbe meglio se tu prima legessi le guide e poi verresti qui a dire: non ho capito questo passaggio, qualcuno puÃ² spiegarmelo meglio?. Non credi che sarebbe un approccio migliore anzichÃ© dire semplicemente man emerge non lo capisco e basta? Le guide non possono mai adattarsi ad ogni caso specifico, l'utente, dopo aver letto per bene la guida, deve poi adattarla al suo caso.

 *Quote:*   

> ok, ma il mo ingles ï¿½ un po scarso e faccio fatica a capire man emerge 

 

Neanche io sono una cima d'inglese, perÃ² non Ã¨ difficile capire quello che c'Ã¨ scritto in una pagina di manuale, basta andare un po' di intuito e di vocabolario se non si sa bene qual'Ã¨ il significato di una frase. E comunque spesso si trovano delle guide equivalenti anche in italiano.

Inoltre quando hai un problema con un programma ti consiglio sempre di postare l'intero messaggio di errore e di postarlo ben formattato (vedi il tag "code"), viene molto piÃ¹ facile a chi legge di capire la situazione. La comunitÃ  ti vuole dare un aiuto ma anche tu devi dare un aiuto a chi ti vuole aiutare.

----------

## jigi

guarda che non sto prendendo in giro nessuno

 *Quote:*   

> Cercherò di non arrabbiarmi

 

gli emerge che ho postato li ho trovati sia sul manuale che nei vari post, ps mod?

 *Quote:*   

> Oltretutto questo sembra un merge fatto da un utente che non è un mod.

 

comunque mi sto leggendo i link che mi hai suggerito, ti ringrazio

cerchero di venirne fuori

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cercherò di non arrabbiarmi 
> 
> gli emerge che ho postato li ho trovati sia sul manuale che nei vari post, ps mod?

 

Chiamato?

Due cose da precisare:

Cercate di non scaldarvi, chiudere thread non é esattamente la mia passione.

I vari comandi che si leggono nella documentazione e nei vari thread (ma anche quelli che vengono cosnigliati nel "proprio" thread) vanno usati cercando di capire cosa fanno ed adattandoli allo scopo. Altrimenti potrebbero, decisamente, creare problemi ben maggiori. Qualche tempo fa c'era un post con un comano tipo:

```
# rm -rf ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/var
```

indovinate un poco cosa succede a dare bovinamente quel comando in un sistema dove la variabile $PORTAGE_TMPDIR non é definita.

Se la vostra risposta é azzera la directory /var rendendo inservibile il sistema avete indovinato. Più d'una persona ha sperimentato di persona questo simpatico "effetto collaterale".

Quindi leggete e cercate di capire, man é vostro amico

----------

## thewally

 *jigi wrote:*   

> gli emerge che ho postato li ho trovati sia sul manuale che nei vari post, ps mod?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Oltretutto questo sembra un merge fatto da un utente che non è un mod. 
> 
> 

 

Merge di post, non emerge.

Un moderatore effettua un merge quando unisce insieme due post (accoda l'uno all'altro). 

Solitamente viene effettuato quando gli argomenti trattati sono gli stessi. (In buona stima un'attinenza del 90%)

 *jigi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque mi sto leggendo i link che mi hai suggerito, ti ringrazio
> 
> cerchero di venirne fuori

 

Prego   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

io credo che sia meglio ricominciare da capo, jigi forse è meglio che prima espliciti cosa hai e cosa esattamente vuoi fare, perchè mi pare di aver letto di kde, ma ti manca xorg, ti dà problemi con java (?) e altre cose che non han molto senso.

Allora, ricominciamo con calma:

hai un sistema base gentoo istallato? ovvero hai completato con successo la guida di installazione di gentoo fino alla finehttp://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ? se la risposta è sì allora hai un sistema gentoo installato con accesso al terminale. Se la risposta è no prima devi fare questo.

passo 2:

installazione driver nvidia o ati (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml)

installazione xorg (ovvero del server grafico su cui girano kde, gnome ecc...).  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

passo 3:

installazione kde su xorg http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml

mi scuso con gli altri utenti se il mio post sembra prendere il problema troppo da lontano, ma secondo me dato che jigi mi sembra alle prime armi è meglio cercare di capire bene in che situazione si trova per aiutarlo al meglio

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> Merge di post, non emerge. 
> 
> Un moderatore effettua un merge quando unisce insieme due post (accoda l'uno all'altro). 
> 
> Solitamente viene effettuato quando gli argomenti trattati sono gli stessi. 

 

chiedo scusa a ^thewally^, ^randomaze^, e a tutti

x ^nuitari^

 *Quote:*   

> la risposta è sì allora hai un sistema gentoo installato con accesso al terminale

 

esatto sono collegato al terminale come localhost (tux)

da li in poi:

```
Login: root

Password: (inserire la password di root)

# useradd john -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

# passwd john

Password: (Digitare la password per john)

Re-enter password: (Ridigitare la password per verificare)

```

poi:

```
(Inserire il CD di pacchetti)

# mount /mnt/cdrom

```

```
# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"
```

```
# ls /mnt/cdrom/All/kde*
```

```
emerge kde
```

da li errori su errori poiche mi chiedeva diversi files.

questo è il mio /etc/fstab

[code]

/dev/hda1                  /boot               ext2                     defaults,noatime           1 2

/dev/hda3                  /                     reiserfs                 noatime                       0 1

/dev/hda2                  none               swap                     sw                               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom     iso9660                 noauto,user                  0 0

/dev/fd0                     /mnt/floppy     auto                      noauto                         0 0

proc                           /proc               proc                     defaults                        0 0

shm                           /dev/shm         tmpfs                   nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

[code]

questo è il mio /etc/make.conf

[/code]

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="X a52 3dfx aac acl acpi adns afs alsa apm arts audiofile avi bindist bluetooth bmp bzip2 caps cdparanoia cdr crypt cups dga doc dv dub dvd

          dvdr dvdread emacs esd fastcgi fbcon fdftk fortran ftp gif ginac -gtk icq imap ipv6 jack java javascrypt jikes kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas

           kerberos krb4 ladcca libg++ libwww matroska matrox mcal mikmod milter mime mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn msl mssql mule multilib

            mysql nas nsl odbc opengl oracle oracle7oss pda pdflib perl php png portaudio profile python qt quicktime samba scanner sdl slp source spall

            svg svga symlink tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v41 vanilla vcd verbose videos wmf xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xpm

            xprint xvid yahoo zlib x86"

LINGUAS="it"

[code]

/etc/env/locate

[/code]

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MY_CHARSET="ISO-8869-15"

[quote]

/etc/conf.d/keymaps"

[code]

KEYMAP="it"

SET_WINDOWS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

[/code]

contenuto 2° cd:

All - app-admin - app-arch - app-cdr - app-crypt - app-dicts - appeditors - app-misc - app-office - app-portage - app-text - app-vim - app-xemacs

dev-ccp - dev-lang - dev-libs - dev-perl - dev-python - dev-rybi - dev-util - gnome-base - gnome-extra - kde-base - mail-client - mail-filter - mail-mta

media-fonts - media-gfx - media-libs - media-plugins - media-sound - media-video - net-analyzer - net-dialup - net-dns - net-fs - net-im - net-irc

net-libs - net-mail - net-misc - net-nds - net-nntp - net-print - net-proxy - perl-core - sci-libs - sys-apps - sys-block - sys-devel - sys-fs - sys-kernel

sys-libs - www.client - x11-base - x11-libs - x11-misc - x11-themes - x11-wm - xfce-base - xfce - extra

ciao

----------

## thewally

 *jigi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Merge di post, non emerge. 
> 
> Un moderatore effettua un merge quando unisce insieme due post (accoda l'uno all'altro). 
> 
> Solitamente viene effettuato quando gli argomenti trattati sono gli stessi.  
> ...

 Non ti preoccupare   :Very Happy: 

 *jigi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 

Devi utilizzare 

```
emerge -k kde
```

 se vuoi utilizzare i binari, quando disponibili, altrimenti scarica i sorgenti (non è il tuo caso)

Altrimenti 

```
emerge -K kde 
```

 se vuoi utilizzare SOLAMENTE i binari.

----------

## =DvD=

ma perche' il 2005.1 quando sono uscite due versioni successive?

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ma perche' il 2005.1 quando sono uscite due versioni successive?

 

Perché non ha una connessione e, della 2005.1 ha i CD  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perchï¿½ non ha una connessione e, della 2005.1 ha i CD 

 

La connessione dice di averla.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Perchï¿½ non ha una connessione e, della 2005.1 ha i CD  
> 
> La connessione dice di averla.

 

 *jigi wrote:*   

> non avendo una connessione internet ogni volta devo scaricare il file che mi viene cercato con xp

 

Da quello che ho capito si connette via GPRS, e non ha ancora impostato il GPRS con gentoo. Visti i vari problemi che sta incontrando nell'installazione mi sa che é meglio che prima arrivi a qualcosa di funzionante e poi cerchi di sistemare anche il GPRS.

Peraltro mi sembra che il GPRS non sia esattamente un fulmine di guerra per scaricare ISO...

----------

## jigi

vediamo se ho capito qualcosa:

```
emerge -k kde

calculating dependencies ......done!

!!!Error: the=kde-base/kalzium-3.4* package conflict with another package.

   Both can't be installed on the same system together

   Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determinate blockers
```

```
emerge --pretend kde | less

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kalzium-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kpercentage-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/khangman-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kstars-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/keduca-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/latin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kmathtool-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/klibkdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kmplot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kkdeedu-applnk-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)

[ebuild  N           ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02

..............              ................................................

[ebuild  N           ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1.

.............               ................................
```

se non vado errato non si installa kde poiche c'è un file masked, giusto

i valori B - N - NS influiscono su tutto cio

potete darmi dei consigli per sbloccare questo file, sempre se ci ho azzeccato

ciao

----------

## jigi

ore:21,40

i Cavalieri di Linux sono o dalla morosa o in birreria(fortunati loro)

quelli sposati a casa

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

> [code]emerge --pretend kde | less
> 
> [blocks B            ] =kde-base/kalzium-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1)
> 
> ...
> ...

 

La questione é questa:

Tu hai giá installato una versione di KDE, usando gli splitted ebuild e stai cercando di reinstallarlo in maniera monolitica. Il sistema ti dice che, ovviamente, non puoi.

Ora, cerchiamo di ricapitolare perché tra thread e roba varia non si capisce molto: perché vuoi reinstallare kde? Che problemi hai con quello giá installato?

----------

## jigi

sai io non ne so molto ma:

1 dal primo all'ultimo tentativo non sono mai arrivato alla fine dell'installazione, questo lo capisco anch'io perche se mi dice che , x es. all'10 su 320, c'è un errore ed aborting qualcosa non va

non è che tutto cio è provocato dal fatto che trova un file masked, penso io

```
emerge --pretend kde | less 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kalzium-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kpercentage-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/khangman-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kstars-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/keduca-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/latin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kmathtool-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/klibkdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kmplot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kkdeedu-applnk-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[blocks B            ] =kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1) 

[ebuild  N           ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02 

..............              ................................................ 

[ebuild  N           ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1. 

```

scusa se mi impunto su questa questione ma mi sembra strano tutto cio

x favore cosa significano i valori

B - N - NS accanto a ^builds e a blocks^

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

> sai io non ne so molto ma:
> 
> 1 dal primo all'ultimo tentativo non sono mai arrivato alla fine dell'installazione, questo lo capisco anch'io perche se mi dice che , x es. all'10 su 320, c'è un errore ed aborting qualcosa non va
> 
> non è che tutto cio è provocato dal fatto che trova un file masked, penso io
> ...

 

Significa che hai giá installato una versione di kalzium-3.4*, una versione di kpercentage-3.4*, ... e fino a che non le rimuovi non puoi installare kde-3.4.

Ci sono due modi di installare kde, uno é "monolitico" e l'altro fa uso degli splitted ebuild.

Ti hanno giá consigliato la lettura di:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

per meglio capire le differenze tra i due?

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perché non ha una connessione e, della 2005.1 ha i CD 

 

Si ma in edicola si trovano cd a pochissimo, io prenderei quelli.  :Smile: 

Dai ragazzi facciamo i seri: prima si legge la doc, poi si installa, gentoo non e' come windows che a intuito con gli wizzard si va avanti.

Mi sembra che ogni domanda che tu abbia fatto dimostri che non hai letto quasi nulla di come funzioni questa distribuzione e linux in generale, non voglio essere antipatico o cattivo, solo che magari non e' gentoo quello che cerchi.

Una suse la installi anche senza doc, pigiando avanti avanti ... gentoo no, mettiti l'animo in pace.

Se pretendi che ti si spieghi tutto quello che _e' gia'_ spiegato molto meglio sulle varie documentazioni sbagli: non siamo cosi bravi e non abbiamo cosi tanto tempo.

Non prenderla come un attacco, prendila per quello che e': una considerazione.

Tutti abbiamo dovuto leggere il manuale di installazione almeno una volta, tutti abbiamo letto come funziona portage, tutti poi abbiamo avuto domande che le faq hanno risposto, poi domande che il forum ha gia' risolto, e solo infine qualche problema esotico o nuovo che merita l'apertura di un nuovo post.

Tu non penso abbia letto tutte queste cose, o se lo hai fatto non le hai capite bene, rileggile.  :Smile: 

=D

----------

## Nuitari

sarebbe utile a questo punto che qualcuno postasse il link dello script per eliminare completamente kde dal sistema, così lui può pulirlo e successivamente reinstallare quello che gli interessa (leggendo appunto la guida e facendo attenzione tra monolitico e split ebuild).

io comunque mi sto ancora chiedendo: non sarebbe meglio prima installare e far funzionare xorg? perchè non è mica così immediata la cosa eh....

invece è quasi immediato che se xorg funziona a dovere con un "emerge kde-base/startkde" kde parte senza problemi  :Smile: 

mi spiego, non vorrei che anche se emerge kde e va tutto ok quando è il momento di farlo partire non gli va una ceppa perchè il server xorg non ha i driver o lo schermo configurato a dovere...per fare un esempio

edit.

alle 21.30 ero dalla morosa.....non lo sapevi che i gentooisti trovano sempre una donna?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> sarebbe utile a questo punto che qualcuno postasse il link dello script per eliminare completamente kde dal sistema, cosï¿½ lui puï¿½ pulirlo e successivamente reinstallare quello che gli interessa (leggendo appunto la guida e facendo attenzione tra monolitico e split ebuild).

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml#doc_chap4

----------

